# maplin fan to help cool fridge



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the order code for the mini fan that you put inside the vent to help keep the fridge cool in the hot wather thanks ann


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This was mentioned a while ago, and it seems the batteries don't last very long, so those who want a internal fridge fan have to fit there own, it can be an easy job depending on the access to the rear of the fridge through the vents, as the power usually comes in through the drain hole, but if you have a light inside it could be picked up there, and then it just a matter of mounting it.

There are some pics in my link below of mine, but it's not how I want it yet, too untidy, but it's only a mock up.

Sorry, I misread it as inside the fridge, outside ones any 90-100mm fan will do, you just pay more for the fancy bearings.

I got four of these 3 for the vent and one for internal, I operate them manually from a maplins tiny round rocker switch.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Amazing price in the above link. A pity they are out of stock on most sizes.
p-c


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bought two recently from Maplins, I believe they were 80 mm about £10, and wired them up to the top outside grill at the rear of the fridge. Have been in southern Spain for the last four weeks and have to say they work a treat.

Why cant the manufacturer fit such a simple device.

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

p-c said:


> Amazing price in the above link. A pity they are out of stock on most sizes.
> p-c


I used 2 of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Qui...pt=UK_Computing_Case_Fans&hash=item43acd25fdf

Colin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Fans fitted above to 'suck' warm air out, or below to 'blow' cooler air over the fins . . What's the consensus of opinion ??


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Never fit fans to blow air into the bottom as you run the risk of blowing out the gas flame....always fit fans to top of vents to suck hot air out. This will also draw cold air in the bottom ONLY IF your fridge has been fitted properly and sealed all the way round.

I fitted fans at the top (I'll post pics soon) and tested by holding a smoke pellett at the bottom vent. Without the fans operating smoke just rose, but when I switched fans on, the smoke was drawn into the bottom vent....result.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

camallison said:


> p-c said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing price in the above link. A pity they are out of stock on most sizes.
> ...


Wish I'd seen those, how are you controlling them colin?


----------

